# compound screw nut



## Frank Fox (Apr 14, 2013)

I need the special nut that is used to retain the handle on the compound feed for my SB-13 (5/16"-NF) It fits in the recess of the handle. I would like a nice compound handle to replace the rust pitted one I removed for cleaning. The nut came off in two pieces, broke through the screw driver slot
Thanks.
Frank)


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't have the screw but I would contact south bend through Grizzly, they still have a lot of parts for the old south bends. As far as the handle goes just wire wheel it, sand it, and buff it and it will be good as new.


----------



## Richard King (Apr 15, 2013)

Frank Fox said:


> I need the special nut that is used to retain the handle on the compound feed for my SB-13 (5/16"-NF) It fits in the recess of the handle. I would like a nice compound handle to replace the rust pitted one I removed for cleaning. The nut came off in two pieces, broke through the screw driver slot
> Thanks.
> Frank)




I have some SB parts.  Please post a pictures and I'll look and see if I have a nut and handle.  Lay a ruler or draw a sketch of them and lay it next to them so I can get a idea what sizes they are.


----------



## Frank Fox (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks, "GRIZZLY" had the parts.
Frank:ups:


----------

